# Problème installation Boot Camp



## Bob976 (22 Décembre 2018)

Bonjour à tout.e.s,

Nouveau sur mac, j'ai voulu créer un bootcamp pour pouvoir utiliser windows sur mon Macbook air mais j'ai un problème.
Après avoir téléchargé une image de disque Windows 10 puis j'ai lancé l'application bootcamp, sélectionné l'image en .iso, lancé la partition. Après un certains temps de chargement, mon mac a re démarré. Sur mon bureau un nouveau disque apparait (BOOTCAMP) mais normalement un utilitaire windows aurait du se lancer au démarage et la, rien du tout. Je suis un peu perdu, une bonne ame pour m'aider?
Je suis sur MacOS High Sierra, 13 pouce, de 2015.
Et voila a quoi ressemble la configuration de mon disque:


```
#:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         91.0 GB    disk0s2
   3:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                30.1 GB    disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +91.0 GB    disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            66.4 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 22.0 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                515.0 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4
```

Merci d'avance de vos retours,

Bob

*Note de la modération :* on déménage dans la bonne section.


----------



## Locke (23 Décembre 2018)

Bob976 a dit:


> Après avoir téléchargé une image de disque Windows 10 puis j'ai lancé l'application bootcamp, sélectionné l'image en .iso, lancé la partition. Après un certains temps de chargement, mon mac a re démarré. Sur mon bureau un nouveau disque apparait (BOOTCAMP) mais normalement un utilitaire windows aurait du se lancer au démarage et la, rien du tout. Je suis un peu perdu, une bonne ame pour m'aider?


Ton problème est simple, tu as un MBA avec un tout petit SSD de 121 Go, macOS et tes applications occupent 68 Go, il te reste donc 53 Go dont 30 Go pour une partition Windows. Le premier problème est qu'il faut laisser en 15/20 Go pour que macOS puisse fonctionner correctement sous peine d'un blocage. Le deuxième problème, si quand bien même tu as pu octroyer 30 Go pour Windows, c'est une hérésie et injouable par la suite.

Pourquoi ? Si après une installation de Windows, celui-ci n'occupe qu'environ 8 Go, cet espace va grossir avec le temps et ultra rapidement sans que l'utilisateur ne s'en rende compte. Après utilisation des logiciels intégrés d'une version de Windows, tous les fichiers .dll qui sont inclus dans chaque application seront copiés en 1, 2, 3, 5 voire plus dans le dossier WinSxS, car Microsoft estime que c'est la meilleure méthode pour un démarrage rapide de Windows. Que dire lorsque des jeux ou gros logiciels sont installés en plus ? Ce dossier continuera de gonfler, gonfler, gonfler...

A la base beaucoup d'utilisateurs ont une méconnaissance de macOS, mais c'est encore pire avec Windows ! Non content d'avoir ce dossier WinSxS, la moindre mise à jour officielle provenant de chez Microsoft sera téléchargée et stockée. Quand j'entends stocker, après installation cette version 1803 ne sera pas effacée, ce sera à l'utilisateur de décider ou pas de la garder, mais beaucoup d'utilisateurs de Windows ne savent même pas que c'est possible !

Pour exemple, j'ai fait la mise à jouer de la version de Windows 1803 vers la 1809 sans aucun problème. Bien, le problème est que tous les anciens fichiers de la version 1803 sont stockés dans un répertoire/dossier bien spécifique. Microsoft n'est pas très prolixe pour dire comment effacer définitivement ces fichiers si la nouvelle version convient et surtout comment effacer définitivement ces fichiers ! Il y a bien un utilitaire qui permet d'effacer pas mal de fichiers et lorsqu'on sélectionne les anciens fichiers de la version pour exemple 1803, ce seront entre 20/25 Go qui seront effacés d'un seul coup !

Il faut donc bien imaginer que la place que cela représente. Si à la base après utilisation/installation des logiciels Windows 1803 et tiers, que le disque dur occupe disons 25 Go, si on fait une mise à jour majeure vers la 1809, cet espace fait un bond vers 45/50 Go d'occupation. Soit on a suffisamment d'espace pour faire cette mise à jour, soit elle ne fera pas et on va encore pester en accusant Apple et Microsoft ! Tu peux insister mais à tes risques et périls, il faut par défaut utiliser le fichier .iso qui à pour nom exact *Win10_1803_French_x64.iso* et pas un autre. Mais dans un laps très court, tu seras bloqué sous Windows et macOS !


----------

